# Lucifer license plate rejected



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh those Swedes.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100811/od_afp/swedenautooffbeat_20100811163744


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What's interesting is that "Vodka" is also considered too disturbing or offensive to have on a license plate.


----------

